# My car blew up....



## Hispanic Panic (Sep 9, 2004)

Ok so i tried to start my car, but it wouldn't start. The starter engaged slowly, clicked a few times, then stopped. So i was like well i guess my battery is dead since its been sitting there a while. So i tell my mom to connect the jumper cables while i pull another car up. I pulled up the car and my mom connected the cables. I start my mothers car, then i get in mine and try to start it. The first thing i realize is that the clock is blank. I turn on the ignition and nothings happening. I turn the key further, and nothing happens. IT is then that i realized that the jumper cables were smoking. I jump out of the car and get something to take off the steamy hot jumper cables. After i take the cables off, the rubber on the cables slowly burns and melts away from the wire. Before i took the cables off i had realized that my mother crossed terminals (positive was on my negative end, her negative was on my positive.) So i was kinda pissed. My mom's car is still perfectly fine. I get back in my car (after disconnecting the jumper cables) and the clock is on. I sighed and thought everything was ok. I tried to start my car again by itself, but now the starter doesn't engage. I turn the key and absolutely nothing happens. I tried jumping it again too (this time with the right ends connected to the right terminals). Now the only things that work on my car, are basic electricals. Like the clock and the alarm system. The alarm system is also acting funny now. Sometimes it only shoots out certain frequency's of sound when its going off (it only plays one note, not the whole carrosel of notes).

So what exactly could have gone bad from this?? I'm doing an engine swap sometime soon so would that fix things???


Cliff notes: I tried jumping my car(s14) but the cables were not connected to the right terminals (thanks mom). And now the only things that work are my clock and my alarm system. (does not start).


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sounds to me like a starter issue


----------



## rhynorock (Aug 7, 2004)

check your fuses, its very possible you could have fried the ECU. theres a thread here somewhere thats pretty recent of the exact same thing that heppened to you. Look for it, quite a few replies to that post, might find something to help ya out


----------



## Hispanic Panic (Sep 9, 2004)

rhynorock said:


> check your fuses, its very possible you could have fried the ECU. theres a thread here somewhere thats pretty recent of the exact same thing that heppened to you. Look for it, quite a few replies to that post, might find something to help ya out




i couldn't find the thread you were talking about, but the fuses that i have checked underneath the hood seem fine. Is there another fuse box somewher eelse?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm of the same opinion... the power surge may have fried your ECU... you may want to check the computer box under your dashboard.


----------



## Hispanic Panic (Sep 9, 2004)

UPDATE:

I checked all the fuses under the hood. Every single one of them is fine.

I found 2 boxes that look like an ecu underneath the drivers side dash next to the brake pedal. Which one is the ecu? I want to pull it and inspect or something, and test the wire harness with a multimeter. My battery is completely fine too.

I also sat in my car and pressed the little remote button for the alarm for a while. I noticed, that when the alarm is supposed to lock the doors, there is a weird clicky noise under the dash, but the doors don't lock. All i hear is a beep and a faint clicky noise.


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Sounds like a relay is toast


----------



## Hispanic Panic (Sep 9, 2004)

BakaSama said:


> Sounds like a relay is toast



I noticed a couple of relays are located in the fusebox. Are there other relay's somewher else in the car i would need to inspect???


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Hispanic Panic said:


> I noticed a couple of relays are located in the fusebox. Are there other relay's somewher else in the car i would need to inspect???



there are relays all over the place under the dash


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

after reading your first post, i have a better idea on what it can be...its your battery terminals....ive experienced this a lot...i work on the car and disconnect the battery terminals...then when done i connect them back on and when i go to start the car, i get electrical stuff to work inside the car but when i put the key to the start position, the car makes a noise and doesnt turn on because there is not enough power going thru the cables or the battery isnt properly grounded. my alarm will also sound like u described when i accidentaly arm the alarm and try to mess with the battery...it sounds too familiar...i say u take off the terminals, give them a good cleaning and hook them back up and make sure they are tight in place then give it a try


----------



## rhynorock (Aug 7, 2004)

you might have a shorted out cable (maybe one of the battery cables) from some kind of an overload. Youll still get power, but itll fluctuate and make things go bannanas, and the more you fuck with it, the more it fucks things up, and could cause a fire much like a power cable for an amplifier can. Because every time spark hits something, it chips a little piece of that conductive material away (microscopic damage, for instance, you take something that can make enough juice to arc between two pieces of metal where you can see the sparks fly, and put a piece of paper between those poles while theres electricity arcing, itll punch teeny tiny lil holes at thousands per second) but it can be enough to wreak havoc on an entire electrical system of a car since theres TONS of power involved. Were talking hundreds of amps or so, which is enough to drop an adult elephant a hundred times. Id suggest having a computer diagnostic run, that should pinpoint the problem and give you an idea of what to take care of. In the meantime, disconnect your battery and leave yer car alone till you can get a computer hooked up to that beast, save yerself some fried circuits :thumbup:


----------



## Hispanic Panic (Sep 9, 2004)

so does anyone have a computer diagnostic thingy?? i'm not really in the mood to spend 60 bucks to have it towed to a shop.

i took my multimeter and its getting strong readings from the battery. I also put one end of it on the positive end, and put the other end to where one of the grounding wires connect to the chasis, and the head. I'm still getting really good readings all over the car.

oh and another thing i noticed, when i turn the key to the A/C position, my clock dims, then goes blank. i dunno if thats supposed to happen......


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

well, where are u located?


----------



## Hispanic Panic (Sep 9, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> well, where are u located?



The woodlands, Texas

A lil north of houston.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

how far is that from dallas area.. james vick has a nprobe that might work


----------



## Hispanic Panic (Sep 9, 2004)

i'd say a good 3-5 hours.


----------



## Hispanic Panic (Sep 9, 2004)

but anyways, you guys think an engine, tranny, and ecu swap would sove the majority of things?


----------



## rhynorock (Aug 7, 2004)

well, thats obvious  if youre having engine trouble, replacing the entire engine would get rid of that lol kinda answered yer own question for yourself :thumbup:


----------



## Hispanic Panic (Sep 9, 2004)

yeah, but there might be other relay's, random wires, or random other solenoids that i may have fried that i don't know about. All i know, is that the swap better fix everything, and my a/c better work. I fucking hate texas weather


----------



## rhynorock (Aug 7, 2004)

helluva lot better than NY weather. At least your vehicles dont rot out after winter time when the salt corrodes everything and you can drive just about year round hehe


----------



## OldBrit (Dec 6, 2003)

Using another car to start one with a tired or dead battery does not always work and it sounds like your battery is on it's last leg. If you are serious about getting this car running you should put a new battery in it. At the very least have the one in the car tested and if it checks out OK have it charged. Then see what happens. If the starter does no turn, check it’s cable.


----------

